# Spider Prop with Face Projection



## JoshHantman (Oct 4, 2012)

This was a test run from last year..
It actually looks better than the final version came out.
Video Here:


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

That's kinda . . .amazing


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Fab-u-lous!! Very unique and disturbing at the same time! congrats on this!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one creepy cool character!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh My Gosh, with my spider phobia this would surely have me screaming!!! Great work


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Fantastic! Is the projection itself bought or made? I don't remember seeing that being available anywhere.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool!
Love it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

One of the coolest things I've seen in a long time! Having it on a spider is just perfect!!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very creepy cool (crool)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

... now if you'll excuse me ... I'm going to lie on the ground here and sob uncontrollably.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Dang I had thought of that! Well done.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow that is so cool!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That is absolutely terrifying and I love it!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

great use of projection- wonderful!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love it. 
It would be so cool to make the body fixed and immovable but the legs connected to a FCG rig.
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

very cool!!!


----------



## HauntedAddictions (Jul 25, 2014)

LOL! so cool


----------

